# I just cant cope! How do you do it? please help!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant do it.. i just cant..

I cant phsyically eat enough to put weight on...

I am eating every 2 hours of the day from getting up to going to sleep. I am eating all the right things and ive come to a head where the sight of food makes me sick and i am struggling. I tried to replace some meals with shakes and that but its so overwhelming and i am putting weight on like i shoudl be.

I must be missing something cause its to much to keep forcing it in! LOL


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

welcome to bodybuilding mate.

training=5%

nutrition=95%

training is the fun part, the hard work is at the dinner table.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can you post up a typical day of what you eat please mate


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> I cant do it.. i just cant..
> 
> I cant phsyically eat enough to put weight on...
> 
> ...


Im in the same situation mate, i just have to force it down me and i usually feel full after the first 2 bites of what ever im eating!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

500 ml full fat

100g oats

30g whey

5g leucine

= 850 kcals in about 60s


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

agreed post up what you eat mate along with how long youve been eating?

your metabolism will speed up just give it some time!

my misses got this diet book and apparently a diet of protein speeds up metabolism by 30%, high fiber by 15% and high fats just 2%

im guessing your packing in the protein, just give it time and you will be shoving the food down to no satisfaction, i cant fill myself anymore!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

MXD said:


> 500 ml full fat
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


I agree with MXD, I used to really struggle with large amounts of solid food, now I drink about 2000kcal a day in similar shakes to the one described above and it really helps.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right o.k guys here you go, its along these lines. Clearly there are slight changes each day but its a rough guide 

8.00 - BSN true mass shake

9.00 - 3 * Nitrix tablets & Thermobol tablet

10.00 - Oats and porridge with milk with Axis HT

11.00 - 3 * nitrix tablets & thermobol tablet

12.00 - Turkey, chicken, tuna salad bowl with peppers

13.00 - BSN true mass shake

14.00 - 3 * nitrix tablets & thermobol tablet

15.00 - Fresh turkey and chicken snack or sandwhich with Axis HT

16.00 - Pre work out syntha 6 shake

17.00 - middle workout cellmass shake

18.00 - post work out syntha 6 shake

19.00 - Steak with vegtables and rice (or something) with Axis HT

22.00 - All Starts Whey-plex shake

23.00 - ZMA

SLEEP


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Not a great deal of carbs there IMO, especially if your struggling to put on weight.

Your telling me you have 10 meals every day?

Cut the big branded shakes out & get more real food down you. Increase your portions & eat every 2-3 hours.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate your diet is mostly supplements, you only have four real food meals


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the True mass shakes are around 800 calories a shot and the Syntha 6 are 400 a shot. Now each one provides a huge protien portion so i thought that was good.

And to be fair yea thats my diet plan and i have no need to lie... which is why you can see i struggling to keep it up.

I also work from home so its easier to keep on top of with all my things laid out ready every day.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> mate your diet is mostly supplements, you only have four real food meals


I phsyically cant do more than 4 real food meals.. i just feel sick from it. You think i should up that to 5-6 real food meals?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Your diet is pants.

Eat higher fat foods, they *do not* make you fat!

Mince, eggs, fish etc, all bang in the calories very well just consume fats with proteins or carbs with proteins to stay lean.

Kain the brown rice and powdered oats / milk.

Also drop the nitrix, cell mass, syntha 6... + why on earth are you taking thermobol if you are trying to gain weight!

Those protein powders are very thick and make you full.

Just get plain whey (from myprotein etc as they are not filled with aspartame and bulking agents) with dextrose post and plain whey with oats other times..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

definatly up the meals mate, you could even use powdered oats in your shakes for the extra carbs and counts as real food, get yourself yogurts, etc and keep topping up the tank


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He's also eating way too much protein and not enough substrates like carbs and fats.

Meaning your body will be burning protein as energy via glucenogenisis, you want to consume protein + fat or carb every meal so the protein is spared..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I do try to eat:

Salmon fillets

steak

mince meat

tuna

regularly...

So not enough fats you say? o.k.. taken on board! more carbs and fats to bulk up.

I was taking the termobol to try and bulk and keep the fat off.. but my fat % never changes much to be honest.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

termobol - Dont they act as an appatising suppresent as well, like most fat burning tab things?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

drop the fat burners mate, and do 3 walking pace cardio sessions a week,


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

totally agree too much supplement, exchange a few for real foods such as nuts/seeds and stick in another proper wholesome meal or snack

are you trying to gain or cut mate? i originally thought you was bulking but the fat burners have thrown me abit


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> drop the fat burners mate, and do 3 walking pace cardio sessions a week,


hey... well after my weight sessions i actually run 5km hard 4 times a week which takes around 25-30 mins. Apart from after leg training its on a bike for 30mins hard.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> Your diet is pants.
> 
> Eat higher fat foods, they *do not* make you fat!
> 
> ...


Good post, damn bro you are smart.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> totally agree too much supplement, exchange a few for real foods such as nuts/seeds and stick in another proper wholesome meal or snack
> 
> are you trying to gain or cut mate? i originally thought you was bulking but the fat burners have thrown me abit


I was trying to bulk.... BUT bulk in a lean way! LOL if that makes sense so thought they would help cut while bulking but probably missed the point!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

MXD said:


> Your diet is pants.
> 
> Eat higher fat foods, they *do not* make you fat!
> 
> ...


na thatll never work dude as far as my knowledge goes

eater more fatty foods as quoted, just make sure saturated fats only take up 25% on total fats, normally states it on the back of the product

but do have some saturated as they are needed of course


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> I was trying to bulk.... BUT bulk in a lean way! LOL if that makes sense so thought they would help cut while bulking but probably missed the point!


Sorry to say this mate but when you "bulk" if you want to call it that then you are going to gain mass in the forms of both fat and also muscle, they key thing to do is gain more muscle than fat.

However you are not going to gain any muscle if you are scared of gaining a little bit extra fat which you can work off later in the date!

I would defiantly in crease your carb in take, in fact have you ever read off ere by BIG its called how to grow??????

If not i would read it, and what you should remember is that Protein does not make you grow it only repairs the muscles, its carbs and also fats (healthy ones) that help you grow!

Also dont be scared to add a few junk meals in there as well as a lot of guys on this board who are big them selfs will tell you in their off season they eat a bit of junk too help with the calories that they need and also just cus they like it!

How do you think all these pro BBers get as big as they do as i can tell you they dont all eat clean!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> Sorry to say this mate but when you "bulk" if you want to call it that then you are going to gain mass in the forms of both fat and also muscle, they key thing to do is gain more muscle than fat.
> 
> However you are not going to gain any muscle if you are scared of gaining a little bit extra fat which you can work off later in the date!
> 
> ...


You know what that 1 post has really made me think... The comment on the protien and carb thing... oh you know what at least its never to late to change and really alter eating habits...

O.k fair enough i get you basically get that bulking correct then cut back when ready? Keep carbs high to get bigger and dont get so hooked up on protien and supplements..

Dont be scared of high carb foods. enjoy them.. will do  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> *dont get so hooked up on protien *


just dont cut the protein dude and yourll be fine!

hey if your like me you will clean bulk anyway and lose no definition, if any ive gained a hell of alot of definition through getting bigger

good luck boyo!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Ive got a fast metabolism so I have to eat loads to gain weight, over the last 3 weeks I have gained 1 stone, my waist has increased from 31" to 31.5"

5am - 2 slices of whole meal toast with about 75g peanut butter, 250ml milk and a banana

730am - pint of ff milk with oatmeal raisin flapjacks (75cals each x 5)

10am - half a server of muscle milk whey protein in milk (about 20g protein)

and a linda mcartney veg lasagna... being at work sux

1pm - another linda mcartney lasagna (about 500cals 20 protein)

3pm - pint of ff milk with oatmeal raisin flapjacks (75cals each x 5)

6pm - chicken tacos or fagitas or tika etc...something meat in olive oil

or 4 eggs with wholemeal bread, some times cheese omlette, or even a pizza.

creatine/supps etc

9pm pint of ff milk with oatmeal raisin flapjacks (75clas each x 5)

Also eat random amounts of peanut butter throughout the day to keep me thristy  not to mention bananas 

When I wake up to pee in the middle of the night I nail a protein shake or some more milk.

I just make sure I get around 30g protein and not worry about the rest.


----------



## Chil (May 20, 2007)

Listen to all that advice and get some solid food into you. More solid food and then get your extra calories from a shake or two during the day. But ease into it. If you give your stomach time to gruadually expand. You'll cope with the extra food.

At 8am swap the shake for a good breakfast. Some oats or another decent cereal and maybe some eggs.

P.s. Stick with it mate. Remember if it was easy everyone would do it.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Heres how most guys manage it...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/31782-gavin-kane-s-way-bulk.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/30840-extreme-eating-mass.html

either method will result in weight gain. Seems a pitty to put in all that effort without results.

As has been said before, you need to cut back on the suplements and force yourself to eat food. the only way guys get to eating masive portions is by building up there portion size slowly (just like weight lifting - you dont start off with a 200kg bench press, you build up to it..)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AnyOldIron said:


> you should always have a good amount of fat in your diet to optimise hormone production and provide essential fatty acids. 20-30% of overall calories is good, however keep it largely unsaturated if you are eating carbs.
> 
> the most important fats are the omega3 EPA/DHA.. you need fish oil to get these, or oily fish (mackerel is a good source). 10g fish oil a day or 3g EPA/DHA is a minimum. you can't get these directly from seeds or flax, the body must convert these from the omega3's in these foods (mostly ALA - a different omega3 acid) and the process is inefficient and inconsistent depending on your genetics. there are also omega6 and omega9 fatty acids but these are covered by most people's diets.
> 
> ...


That says it all really..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well i ate a whole load of ribs with salad bowl down the local harvester! LOL!. hows that one! Not very healthy but certainly calories in terms of real food.

Bout to have 3 eggs on wholemeal bread.. its a start 

All advice taken on board!


----------

